# Question to porch owners...



## AdeleRolland (May 9, 2012)

Hello, new to the site and so happy to have found this gold mine!

We just bought a 90 years old New England style very runned down house and I'm trying to envision living with a beautiful 40' long (antique glass enclosed) porch next to my living room windows. I love the porch, but it got me to wonder.

I'm a very private person and wonder if visitors tend to look through porch windows when they come to the house? Will furniture on the porch keep from prying eyes?

Of course I'm visiting window treatment ideas, for the house will need to be 'weather proofed' for the winter, but if people tend to look through those specific windows, then I will have to consider permanent 'coverage' like sheers or louvres of some sort?? Humpf... I don't like the idea of losing light.

Any suggestions?


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Let em look I say. What exactly are you worried about "them" seeing anyway


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, guess were missing your point.


----------

